# Happy Fathers Day



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

A friend sent me this , I figured I would share


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Got any Dad jokes for this Fathers Day?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DeepC said:


> Got any Dad jokes for this Fathers Day?


I store those in my dad-a-base.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Ware said:


> DeepC said:
> 
> 
> > Got any Dad jokes for this Fathers Day?
> ...


Ha! Thanks!


----------

